# Gold/white iPhone5s 16g !!!



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Got this used in great shape n conditions iPhone5S 16g color gold/white !!! Settings been reset to factory I had been. Upgrade to an iPhone 6s so I don't have used for it !!! Askn $250 with shipping OBO...also open to trades http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1943057&stc=1&d=1483940875...http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1943065&stc=1&d=1483940875http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1943057&stc=1&d=1483940875


----------



## lucyda (Mar 16, 2017)

interested but currently I'm in Europe and will be here for a month or two so I am curious whether you can ship to France..and whetehr the offer still stnads..


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

lucyda said:


> interested but currently I'm in Europe and will be here for a month or two so I am curious whether you can ship to France..and whetehr the offer still stnads..


Sorry it's been sold !!!


----------



## bommert99 (Apr 14, 2017)

Oh crap... I was late as always ;/ Bad luck again ;/


----------

